# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Okay where was I this time?

## JeremyLeroy96

I got into some odd state after staying still for like 15 minutes. I can describe it like this, its like the blanket over me got heavier. I felt wrapped it was an odd state but i never experienced it before i was listening to calming music while doing this. But i sat there in the state standing still for over 2 hours!!!!!

----------


## horsey101

Probably sleep paralysis

----------


## JeremyLeroy96

Yeah, i did feel some strange jerking motions but i didn't hear anything. So how long do i have to stay in that state?

----------


## horsey101

Usually, you'll start seeing light patterns and images which eventually will form a dream you can enter. Check out the WILD guides for more info. The needed time varies a lot. I've heard from 30-90 min total

----------


## nearlyheadless

The same thing happened to me last night, it was so weird. I was lying on my back as motionless as I could be, and suddenly I felt like a really, really heavy blanket was just pressing down on me. My hands and legs started to feel a little numb and tingly, and when I tried to move, I couldn't really, unless I tried really hard and concentrated on lifting them. It was so weird o.o But I got bored after about 10 minutes and rolled over and went to sleep. Lol I fail. Nothing exciting every happens when I try to do any dream stuff e.o

----------

